# MBTI + Hogwarts House



## Faygo (May 28, 2012)

Hello lovelies! Pretty simple poll what's your Hogwarts house and Myer's Briggs personality type. If you don't know what house you're in, or have forgotten take this quiz.

Harry Potter - Sorting Hat House Quiz

I'm an ISFP Hufflepuff.​


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

IxTP and Slytherin...


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

INFP HufflePuff. :kitteh:


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

ENTJ Gryffindor... But I was equally Ravenclaw


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

ENTJ and Slytherin. Lol.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

INTP Hufflepuff


----------



## PenelopeTheFabulousFish (Jan 27, 2014)

INFP Slytherin here!


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

ENFP. Almost even on all of them, but I got Ravenclaw.

*Ravenclaw - 12
Hufflepuff - 11
Gryffindor - 11
Slytherin - 10


*My speculation is: SJ = Gryffindor, SP = Hufflepuff, NF = Ravenclaw, NT = Slytherin.

Maybe.


----------



## Agrippina (Jan 28, 2014)

ESTJ and I'm a definite Slytherin, with Hufflepuff as my second house.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I take being a Hufflepuff as dearly as I take being an INFJ. It's just who I am.


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

​


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

ISFP Slytherin


----------



## MrMagpie (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Tulippa (Oct 10, 2013)

Entp and complete Ravenclaw


----------



## Bri Stewart (Dec 3, 2013)

ISTP Gryffindor though Ravenclaw was close second


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

INTJ and Ravenclaw

(though I somehow became a Gryffindor in Pottermore, heh... well, different questions and slightly different interpretations of the houses.)


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Gryffindor - 15
Ravenclaw - 11
Slytherin - 11
Hufflepuff - 7


----------



## HeellooooooEvrbdy (Dec 8, 2013)

ENFP and Gryffindor


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

I got ENFP GRIFFINDOR


----------



## eilonwe (Mar 10, 2014)

When taking an online personality quizzes I alternate between Gryffindor and Ravenclaw, but I was Pottermore sorted into Ravenclaw. I'm going to go with Ravenclaw, just because J.K. Rowling likely had something to do with the creation of the Pottermore quiz, so it's probably more canon..I hope.

INFP


----------

